# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Victorian Fencing Law

## Bloss

I know it is late, but through helping a friend who lives in Victoria I came across changes to the law regarding boundary fences and thought others might find the link useful. It seems a more commonsense way to deal with the issues, but no doubt will cause some new problems. The changes came into effect in September 2014, but from reading comments on here it seems many Victorians are not aware. See all the info here:  Fencing law in Victoria - Department of Justice and Regulation, Victoria

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx Bloss

----------

